# The Aoutobigraphy of Monte Holm- Best Stroy ever written by anyone, ever, READ THIS!!!!!!



## wokofshame (Feb 27, 2009)

I just found this at Powell's in portland, holy fucking shit this is amazing, Monte Holm tramped back in the 30's and decided to tell his story in 1999. 
he Tells of bulls murdering hobos, whipping them, hobo killin a pinkerton once in a while.
hobo killing hobo for some grub, sheepherding
thru it all his writing is not at all inflected or subjective, it's of a simple, honest man


----------

